# Rotary Gs02518-06



## Rich N (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm new on the forum and had joined originally to ask opinions on the Rotary GS02518-06 automatic watch (http://www.rotarywatches.com/en/the-rotary-collection/rotary-watches/gs02518-06). Unfortunately I have no patience and so ended up purchasing it before my membership was verified!

However, I am still interested in people's thoughts. I'm not too bothered about accuracy (I know I won't get that for less than Â£500 from an automatic), I tend to set my watch fast anyway so as long as it doesn't gain or lose 5 mins a day I'm not too fussed! And I didn't want to spend a small fortune on a watch that I'm going to wear day to day and will probably take a bit of a battering over it's lifetime.

I guess I'm more interested in thoughts on Rotary generally, how their customer service is etc. And any thoughts on what I could expect from the watch (other than looking very pretty, which I already know it manages!).


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok for a start i would need to have someone put a gun to my head before i would wear that!









but each to their own, so that aside..

what do you consider accurate for an automatic?

5 mins a day - might as well look at the sun.

have never spent 300 quid on an auto & certainly would never wear anything that is out by more than 30 'ish seconds a day (including vintage).

once you know how your watch performs why set it fast? you know it's fast, what's the point?

ok perhaps if the watch loses say 20 'ish seconds a day then set it 2 minutes fast and check it in a week.

in terms of rotary in general i think perhaps the older stuff is better thought of than most of their more recent quartz clones.

wasn't aware of them doing mechanical watches but might be interesting to know what movements they are using.

welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Just googled the model number, is it the skeleton model?

If so nice 

5 minutes a day is well off the mark though, when you get it, check the time keeping. If it's that far out, then take it to a watch maker to be fettled with. Google Ryte Time and speak to Steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

I think there has been someone else who asked a similar question about Rotary watches mate so you may want to put Rotary in the search engine and the thread should come up. From what I remember from that thread people generally said good things about Rotary customer service. The consensus was Rotary had a decent name in the past but from what I have seen (I have a couple of old Rotary watches but nothing new) Quite a few people have complained about the quality of the watches. Personally I quite like some of their skeleton watches.

As for getting an automatic watch in general. For a reasonable price Seiko are probably your best bet. I have seen a few Tissot for under 300 and you may want to have a look at Roys watches!


----------



## Rich N (Sep 19, 2011)

Dave O said:


> Just googled the model number, is it the skeleton model?
> 
> If so nice
> 
> 5 minutes a day is well off the mark though, when you get it, check the time keeping. If it's that far out, then take it to a watch maker to be fettled with. Google Ryte Time and speak to Steve


It is the skeleton, it's a beautiful watch. 5 mins a day was a massive exaggeration, I just mean if it's not perfectly accurate that won't be a huge issue for me. Seems pretty much spot on so far, so I'm delighted about that.


----------



## Rich N (Sep 19, 2011)

robert75 said:


> I think there has been someone else who asked a similar question about Rotary watches mate so you may want to put Rotary in the search engine and the thread should come up. From what I remember from that thread people generally said good things about Rotary customer service. The consensus was Rotary had a decent name in the past but from what I have seen (I have a couple of old Rotary watches but nothing new) Quite a few people have complained about the quality of the watches. Personally I quite like some of their skeleton watches.
> 
> As for getting an automatic watch in general. For a reasonable price Seiko are probably your best bet. I have seen a few Tissot for under 300 and you may want to have a look at Roys watches!


Thanks, I did search for Rotary but didn't find much that was recent and relevant, unless I missed it. I have read that apparently they source the mechanisms for their cheaper watches (anything not labelled as "made in Switzerland" on the face) from China. Not sure if that's true but seems reasonable if you're not spending a fortune on a watch.

I do have a quartz Tissot that I really like so may look at them again when I come to buy a watch for special occasions. As I mention in the original post, this one just needs to be something I can wear without worrying too much about damaging or having it nicked.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I think that thread is on the general watch discussion forum if you want to take a look. A lot of the reviews I have seen about on new Rotary watches seem to be regarding them being poorly put together though that may be just unlucky individuals. I think a lot of watches in the lower price bracket use Chinese parts, its up to you if you think thats a bad thing as as you rightly say, its what you use it for. Personally I use a Vostok for day to day work as they can pretty much put up with anything and for general use outside of work one of my quartz watches and an auto when going out so I think its really down to the individual. I was thinking about getting a Rotary skeleton watch as they seemed to be at a reasonable price and it seems the one I was looking for is the same one you got.

Hope it gives you many years of happy use.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> ok for a start i would need to have someone put a gun to my head before i would wear that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would let you ... no I would BEG you to shoot me if I ever even let the thought of buying that cross my mind... My god Fuglier than Fugly thing IMO.

I agree with the accuracy stuff though I do have a quartz thats out by 5 mins a week... I think I need a 1310 movt to transplant


----------

